# Reair of inferior vena cava



## jgray2006 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am lookng for CPT for a repair of a lacerated inferior vena cava.

Pt had laparoscopic surgery to remove a large hepatic cyst. The cyst was attempted to be dissected from its attachement to the diaphragm significant bleeding was noted. Procedure was then converted to open to assess the bleeding. Inferior vena cava was noted to be bleeding and was clamped and oversewn. Abdomen was suctioned irrigated and dried out and no active bleeding was noted

Thank you in advance
Jenn


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 3, 2012)

how about 34502


----------



## jgray2006 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for your response, i did look into that code as well. I think what was throwing me off was the reconstruction portion.
i appreciate the help

Thanks 
Jenn


----------



## cmartin (Feb 21, 2012)

There's 35221, but as this is apparently to treat an intra-op complication, it's not necessarily billable - not to Medicare, for example.


----------

